# maca



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

I started taking 2 tablespoons a day of Maca powder a month ago and I noticed a difference in my overall energy and moods. I am taking it in hopes of getting pregnant. However, a couple weeks into my cycle, I started to bleed and I got my period again.

I thought Maca was supposed to regulate my periods. Does anyone know if it takes time to "work?"


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

bump!

i also wanted to say since taking the maca a month ago, i have felt more tired, my bbt are really low when taken orally, and of yesterday my hair is starting to shed. im thinking it's giving me very similar hypothyroid symptoms. i dont want to stop taking it because for the first time im getting CM but i dont want to do harm to my body either.


----------



## Sasha299 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know personally but found this link

http://www.macatalk.com/faqs/effects.html

Quote:

So far, we have not heard of any serious Maca contra-indications. It can, however, make men and women more fertile. And, to be safe, we do not recommend taking it while pregnant or nursing, although many Peruvian women do. Maca can also effect the menstruation cycle of young women (16 yrs to 30 years old) who eat a lot of maca for a long time. It can speed up the cycle. Once the Maca dose is lowered or stopped the cycle returns to normal. Maca root can also provide too much energy if taken late in the day. People who have had thyroid surgery or on medications can become jittery on it. As always, consult your doctor if there are any important issues.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasha299* 
I don't know personally but found this link

http://www.macatalk.com/faqs/effects.html

thanks for sharing. i am under 30 and nursing, so maybe that isnt helping. ill probably lower the dosage.

anyone with other info please share!

EDIT
just wanted to add that i found out maca contains high levels of iodine. too much iodine can give you hypothyroidism. yuck. im going to stay on this for a few more days then get off. feeling this way is NOT worth it. just giving a heads up for those that might need this info.


----------

